# Fall bass lures for ponds



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Going to try and make it out to my favorite ponds more this fall, was wondering what some of you guys favorite fall lures are?? Spring/Summer I use almost entirely soft plastics.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a buddy who takes his 2 sons to several
different ponds, and they go multiple times per week.
His boys are hooked on fishing. He claims the Whopper-Plopper is the way to go.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Can't beat a 4" or smaller floating Rapala. Small spinnerbaits and buzzbaits also work well and your plastics are never a bad choice.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## kickinbass1991 (Apr 6, 2015)

zoom flukes in green pumpkin or white, also its hard to beat a rubber worm no matter the condition it seems like they always produce, as far as hard baits go Rapala Husky Jerk or smithwick suspending jerk baits


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

spoons work very well for me as well as downsized poppers


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

Many ponds tend to be on the shallow side. Years back a famous bass tourny guy by the name of Billy Phillips developed the PERFECT spinnerbait, and later a buzz bait, specifically for very shallow waters.(and won a ton of money with them !) These hand crafted ,small lures are named the "Little Jewel" and the Buzz Jewel. Forunately they are still being meticulously hand built by master craftsman,John McBride in Tennessee. See his wares at The Original Billy Phillips Lures.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fall time it's hard to beat a jerk bait. Rattle traps and blade baits have caught me plenty of fall bass as well. Then spinner baits work. And of course the cold water staple-, jignpig


----------

